# Feeding tofu to rats



## SpiderRats (Dec 31, 2012)

I recently started eating a lot less meat lately and started eating a lot more tofu and wondered if theres any reason i couldn't feed some to my rats too. I also have little gerber turkey sticks for them for protein but i love to share my food with the rats whenever i can (and its healthy and okay for them).


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Tofu has high protein, I'd give them a small amount if any. Someone else will probably chime in here shortly, but that's my two cent. Atleast.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

This is my opinion.

Tofu is Soy, Almost All soy in the US is Genetically modified, which in studies has been proven to have a ton of health issues associated with it. So unless you know it's not from Genetically modified soy then I personally wouldn't give it. maybe a small amount on rare occasions

the Turkey sticks are ok as long as it's not from the dark meat. Considering that turkey has now been bred to have almost no dark meat, which is quite sad for me, I highly doubt it. so with that in mind, they're safe as well.

Unless you have babies under 4 to 6 months you don't have to supplement protein unless you have a really bad lab block that is extremely low (I'm talking under 10%) which no lab block I believe is (most are way over protein levels that rats need). Not that they'll complain.


----------



## SpiderRats (Dec 31, 2012)

the tofu i buy is non-gmo. at least so says the packaging. thanks for the replies!


----------

